# Waldensian Musuems



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2008)

For those who are interested in Waldensian history, there several Waldensian Musuems:

Waldensermuseum, Oberweser-Gottstreu, Germany
Waldensermuseum, Ötisheim-Schönenberg, Germany
Waldensermuseum, God litter, Germany
Waldenser Museum, Torre Pellice, Italy
Waldensian Museum, Valdese, North Carolina


----------

